# Controversy Time!! Best wheels black b13?



## Winterz (Jun 3, 2003)

Ok guys, what are the best looking wheels out there for a Black classic SE-R? 

What are your favorite wheels for your ride? 

You got photos?


I'm thinking about replacing stock, and probably going black 5 spoke...wanting to see what you guys like.

-W


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

no pics but ive got gunmetal (look black when rolling) wheels with a polished lip. they look very good. havent met one person who didnt compliment how they look. i love that polished lip.


----------



## Winterz (Jun 3, 2003)

who made them? spokes? size?

thanks for the reply 

-W


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

I have black 200sx wheels on my 92 SE-R but my car is white. I am not a big fan of having wheels the same color as the car.

Here is a link to some pics of my car.

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=40145


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

*tsw revos*










i'm thinking about removing the white stripe and painting my rims gun metal...


----------



## Winterz (Jun 3, 2003)

Funny thing you guys were talking about diff. colors, cuz I was just looking at this on the tire rack.

http://www.tirerack.com/upgrade_gar...ke=Nissan&autoModel=Sentra+SE-R&autoYear=1993

If that link doesn't work, check out the kosei K1 racing in white...17" wheels. I'd always thought when I got my SE-R That I'd go gunmetal or dark wheels like they have on JDM Skylines in the mid 90's... But now...this white is making me think.

Keep the replies coming, and thank you 

-W


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

mine are adr concept pros.


----------



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

bullfrg said:


> *I have black 200sx wheels on my 92 SE-R but my car is white. I am not a big fan of having wheels the same color as the car.
> 
> Here is a link to some pics of my car.
> 
> http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=40145 *


What size are those rims cause if they are the right size that will be axactly what I'm looking to do with my car!


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

I think some bronze wheels would look good on a black car, like the ones from a Subaru Impretza either the multi spoke or 5 spoke ones. As for black ones, Konig has a good selection. I'm talking about the ones with the polished lip. I personally think that all black wheels on a black car look great because the whole car is black, so I say if you want looks, get the polished lip, but for the sleeper effect, an all black 5 spoke would look good. I'de say 16 inch wheels with 45's would be good for looks and performance.

I have a black 94 XE Sentra with the hub caps off (because my car came with 3 original hub caps and one different one) and the stock hubs shined up with some engine degreaser. It may look stock as stock can be, but my Sentra looks good with out thoughs hub covers on!


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

17" RS Limited Ikari....changing to 17" Concept Pro's probably though. Pictures of both:








Mine








Concept Pro's


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Silver or Gunmetal 5 star wheels look evil an any B13 imo. I have the Rage 5.0 silver 5 star wheels on my car that i purchased from Discount Tires Direct they look sweet...


----------



## SERprise In WV (May 15, 2002)

Black Rota Subzero wheels look killer. 

Clicky


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I think white looks good on black.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Me too, white looks good on red also.


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

Rota C8 RSpeed edition


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

got to love polished lips.


----------



## Winterz (Jun 3, 2003)

Damn! So many good looking combos. This is gonna be a tough decision. Thanks for all the replies guys, keep 'em coming 

Hey Mister Perry, are there any center caps available for your wheels?

Thanks again
-W


----------



## iowna91 (Mar 19, 2003)

i say u buy some o.z. racing super lerrega in bronze
ur car would look bad a$$


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

i have velox vx8-r on mine, no pics but they sure look good ill post some pics later. they are gunmetal gray with polished lip. not to sound concieted but my rims look best on a b13 so far that ive seen, at night time they look....damm good!


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

Hey Fast91Ser! Are those eyebrow on ur sentra's headlights? Those like tight, where can i get some?


----------

